# 90 Gallon Possibilities



## dright21 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have never owned and Oscar but I've had Cichlids before, Convicts, Salvinis, Africans, Firemouths basically tried it all. I currently have a 55 gal and in a few months or so I am going to upgrade. Right now I have a mix of fish but I'm giving them to a buddy of mine so he can start his tank. I was wondering if I got a 90 gal what I could keep with an Oscar. I would start it out small like from the store and then I was thinking of some other fish to go with it. My wife likes Blood Parrots and I don't mind them (They are Ugly) but that's a different story. Anyways what are some suggestions for a 90 with those 2 if it can be possible??


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

1x oscar
1x blood parrot
1x gold/green severum


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

A 90 is perfect for an Oscar. Just remember that Oscars get over a foot long and can weight over 3lbs. I would just stay with the Oscar and the BP.
Oscars require large frequent water changes. I do 75% WEEKLY. They are very messy eaters. Feed a varied diet. Raw shrimp, live crickets(a favorite), HQ pellet, peas.

I got mine as a 2" baby about 3-4 months ago and he is already almost 6"


----------



## dright21 (Nov 12, 2011)

My wife and I want a pretty active tank though, could we get the Oscar and Blood Parrot but also throw in a few dithers?? I'm not fond of Danios or Silver Dollars what other Dithers are possibilities or would it just be better without them?? Also we both Really Like Rafael Catfish would one or two of those be fine with the the Oscar and Blood Parrot??


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yo could do a school of 6 buineos aires tetras, and have the rapheal cats. The cats should be fine as long as their big enough so that the oscar cant swallow them while their small. they grow to be 6-8 inches so they should be fine. Good luck.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Not sure about the BA tetras... i put 3 congos in with mine.. lasted a whole 2 days

they were too big for the O to swallow.. but that didnt stop him from ripping one of their heads off and the other two dying from stress.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't take this the wrong way, but if you want an active tank with lots of fish, an Oscar may not be the best fish for you. You can get the BP and a bunch of smaller cichlids (firemouths,jewels, convicts) and have a great tank that has lots of movement. Oscars while not really aggressive are fond of trying to eat anything if it fits in their mouths.

Like I said just an idea.


----------



## dright21 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok well the Oscar is the main fish I would like along with the Blood Parrot and the Rafael Cats I was just thinking maybe a few dithers so the Oscar and Blood Parrot don't go at it, I know the Oscar would do a lot of Damage and that's not what I want


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok then I would go with the Oscar and the RC and some dithers. Im not a fan of keeping other cichlids with Oscars unless they are in a much bigger tank. Think 150 gallons or more.

I really feel a 90 is the minimum for a Oscar tank and even this size tank need meticulous upkeep. I have 2 juvies in my 90, and I know that I will have to rehome one soon. The chaos
is starting already and they are under 6"


----------



## dright21 (Nov 12, 2011)

If the tank was 125 Gal would I be able to get the Oscar, Blood Parrot Rafael Cats, and some Dithers then?? And also for live food could I feed them home bred guppies if I'm the one breeding them in a 40 Gallon??


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

I really agree with Earled.. I am con templating thr same with my 90 gallon..

At the rate he has grown in the half year *** had him, i'm looking at upgrading to a 6 footer (125-150) from my 90 gallon, in less then 6 months, and i suspect he will end up in the original 90 by himself at some point.

I only have two other cichlids in the tank with him currently.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

A 125 would be better, but remember, Oscars can reach 16" and over 3lbs. Thats a big aquarium fish . A 90 is really the minimum for a adult Oscar,imo.

If you want to keep other cichlids with an Oscar I would recommend a 150 as a minimum. It will make your tank much easier to keep. Crowding cichlids is
the best way to start a war in your tank. An adult Oscar in the wild will consider 10 square feet as his territory, and will defend it. While they are not very aggressive
they are territorial as most all cichlids are. The bigger the fish the bigger the territory


----------



## Onewb (Aug 5, 2013)

As others have said you have to first select tank mates that are compatible. The second consideration should be this







I thought yea no way will that fish fit in his mouth its like 5 inch long


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Great pic Krieb? I remember when I first started with fish tanks I had a small saltwater tank with some damsels and a Oscar tank. I fed the Oscar a dead damsel. He died the next day.. I guess SW fish shouldn't be fed to FW fish


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Onewb said:


> As others have said you have to first select tank mates that are compatible. The second consideration should be this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG... I hope my O has not got too hungry and attempted to eat my EBJD in the 8 days i've been away!


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Home bred guppies are fine for a treat, but not for a normal everyday food. Most Oscars love peas. I feed my guys a varied diet of 2 HQ pellets(staple food), raw shrimp,live crickets


----------

